# Fagor Water Heater parts



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get a part for my Fagor N-50 water heater in Estepona or a website that I can order on line from

I just need the plastic on/off switch which also regulates the water temp.

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a part for my Fagor N-50 water heater in Estepona or a website that I can order on line from
> 
> ...



Google is your friend - there are many spare parts companies selling spares for fagor heaters.

http://www.fagorboilers.co.uk/ The 'knob' is £5.21


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Google is your friend - there are many spare parts companies selling spares for fagor heaters.
> 
> Fagor Boiler Spares The 'knob' is £5.21


Hi

I found these and spoke to tem but they oly do the combi heating boilers and couldn't help me with the water heater parts, where did you find the knob part?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I found these and spoke to tem but they oly do the combi heating boilers and couldn't help me with the water heater parts, where did you find the knob part?
> 
> Thanks



I randomly selected model FE24E from their site and then scrolled through the spare parts.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I randomly selected model FE24E from their site and then scrolled through the spare parts.
> 
> View attachment 9809



I put the model number in my original post, I think you've selected a combi boiler which are available in the UK but unfortunately water heaters seem only to be supplied in Europe. I don't know if one knob fits all of various models but I doubt it


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Find a Fontaneria , plumber, they'll know where to get you one.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Find a Fontaneria , plumber, they'll know where to get you one.



Seems a bit drastic, I only need a new knob


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Find a Fontaneria , plumber, they'll know where to get you one.


Good advice! Our fontanero has a bagful of spare parts, presumably from stuff that's been scrapped. He even adapted one to make a new knob for our ancient Fagor wahing machine.


----------

